# how to add powder to M&P soap?



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a problem adding any powders to my m&p. it doesnt seem to disolve well. I even tried adding some liquid glycerin and mixing it before adding it to the melted soap base, and it still seems to clump. Any ideas how I can fix this?


----------



## llineb (Jun 19, 2011)

What kind of powders are you adding....mica or oxides?

Mica you mix with alcohol before adding.

Oxides you can add to a small amount of melted clear M&P soap base stir and then pour into a small mold.  Then when you make a large batch of soap you can cut a piece of your color block and add it to the melted M&P base.  If you want a darker color then you just add more of the color block and stir.

I have noticed that the red and purple oxides seem to speckle no matter how you mix them. :?


----------



## twoblooms (Jun 20, 2011)

Alcohol usually works for me or you can use a small amount of oil to mix before adding to the base.


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Jun 20, 2011)

I am trying to add orris root powder into my m&p and I tried adding it to some melted soap but it still created a big clump that wouldnt dissolve properly into the mixture. I even tried glycerin and same thing. I kept stirring it and trying to break it down but it wouldnt work.  I will try with alcohol next!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 20, 2011)

HomemadeBathGoodies said:
			
		

> I am trying to add orris root powder into my m&p and I tried adding it to some melted soap but it still created a big clump that wouldnt dissolve properly into the mixture. I even tried glycerin and same thing. I kept stirring it and trying to break it down but it wouldnt work.  I will try with alcohol next!


Be careful with orris root. It's a known sensitizer. Can I ask for what reason you are adding it to your MP soap? It won't make your fragrance last any longer.


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Jun 21, 2011)

I was gonna use it to make my fragrance last longer. But I have made glycerin soap without the orris root and the fragrance is still holding on strong. So...ill take ure advice and leave that out!


----------



## oasisbath (Jun 25, 2011)

*mixing a powder with mp soap*

I used to have the same problem however now I take a small portion of the melted soap and place in a seperate container, add powder and use my stick blender to mix it and presto.  Add back to the remainder of soap and stir.

My soaps come out creamy everytime .  Bentonite clay used to give me the most grief.. My stick blender solved all these problems with clays and powders.


----------

